# salt safe for all fish?



## cocoa3212000 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 1 fire eel, 1 red tailed shark,1 pleco,2 spotted pike(boulengerella maculata),and 1 leopard bush fish(ctenopoma acutirostre).Was wondering if I can use api aquarium salt to treat possible case of ick with raising temp also?I read some fish do not tolerate salt well.If so do I follow dose on box?Thanks in advance.I forgot I have recently added a few live plants not sure what kind,but Iwould like to take care of fish first priority.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You should be fine with those fish, and the plants will do fine as well. You're not adding enough salt to the water to really do any harm to either, but keep in mind that unlike medications, it doesn't get used up or filtered out. You'll have to do some water changes to get it out, but you should be doing that anyway at the end of an ick treatment.

Having a hospital tank is never a bad idea. Doesn't have to be anything amazing, just a 20H or even a 10g sitting somewhere off to the side. Don't bother with gravel, just keep some ornaments or places for fish to hide in there, with a running filter and heater, and what I typically do is keep a few mollies in there at all times just to keep the filter cycled. They can tolerate the salt a little better than most fish, and generally any medications you'll use won't hurt them either.

Good luck!


----------

